# Getting to this hidden forum



## MC94XR7 (Nov 24, 2015)

How come I can't find this forum from the home page?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

It's only available on Tuesday and Wednesday. It's based on the owner ratio of trucks on PS. Currently, 0.002 of current users own jap trucks.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

so true !


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

maybe you need to borrow the glasses from the guy in your avatar :laughing: :laughing:

anyway, all joking aside, it isn't hidden so you should be able to access just fine


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)




----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;2071177 said:


>


No not that one....THE HIDDEN ONE. Duh it's hidden, you can't see it....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

dieselss;2071189 said:


> No not that one....THE HIDDEN ONE. Duh it's hidden, you can't see it....


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## MC94XR7 (Nov 24, 2015)

Mark Oomkes;2071177 said:


>


you are seeing more than me. maybe there is a time limit that I have to be here for 1st to prove I'm not a spam artist.


----------



## MC94XR7 (Nov 24, 2015)

:laughing:lol you guys are hilarious. here, let me screen capture what I see.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

MC94XR7;2071202 said:


> you are seeing more than me. maybe there is a time limit that I have to be here for 1st to prove I'm not a spam artist.


no, the forum is located on the home page for all to see...it is not hidden, no secret password to enter or view, etc.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

If you can't find it, how did you find it?

And create a thread?


----------



## MC94XR7 (Nov 24, 2015)

Mark Oomkes;2071206 said:


> If you can't find it, how did you find it?
> 
> And create a thread?


someone post a link in one of my threads.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

here is a screen shot when logged out so even visitors see this forum...and I checked your account and all is fine as well.


----------



## MC94XR7 (Nov 24, 2015)

here. this is what I see on the home page.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

well, you need to scroll down as this forum is located closer to the bottom of the home page


----------



## MC94XR7 (Nov 24, 2015)

Michael J. Donovan;2071216 said:


> well, you need to scroll down as this forum is located closer to the bottom of the home page


*I'm officially an idiot *
thanks budThumbs Up
must be the blonde hair. but I thought that only applies to woman.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

problem solved Thumbs Up


----------

